# thanks to Bill Hayes, tube master sniper!



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Hdpe tube sniper.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Way to go, Kyle! What thickness? Show it banded up, too!! You know we like to see them both ways


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice AK Master Hays builds top notch stuff. This beast should serve you very well. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will show it when I tie up a tube set, 3/8 inch thick, from simple shot


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

This looks amazing ergo

Where are youm going to do the slots???? if you are gona do them


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I must have taken the pic before i cut the slots, when I get home tomorrow I will post a pic of it tubed up, I put TeX med tubes on it.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice looking SS !


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Dr J said:


> Nice looking SS !


Yes :iagree: !


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Bill should offer these in poly, I'm telling you, I love shooting this slingshot, I'm not particularly fond of the hdpe. But for a utility frame that gets the job done, very good slingshot,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks great, Kyle. Can I ask what you don't like about the HDPE?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya, I think its great for functionality, but hard to finish, I'm used to working with hardwoods, but isn't functionality all that matters?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Hooked it up with simple shot medium tubes, hits hard! Very accurate


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That's a nice piece there how thick is it


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

3/8 , I'm ordering some 1/2 inch soon, love this design


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Was that the thickness of the tube master or the latex tubing


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I wanted to get a tube master but not to found of just 1/2 inch thick I want one at least 3/4 inch thick


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Man!

That sort of design is my favorite "flat" slingshot shape.... you can also strap flatbands on there for OTT as well!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I appreciate it Bill, I just can't seem to miss with this one,
I made this one 3/8 thick, for light to med tubes, but now I started shooting the heavy black 1/4 tubing , (which I think is underrated) and it seems to be holding up very well, I def think you should put this one in your lineup Bill.


----------

